# Northeast Ohio meeting July 19th



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

I am posting here mainly for those of you in WV and KY. WE are sort of on the edge of a few areas. But all are welcome to make the trip. 


Hey all! It is time for our July meeting/cookout. It will be held at our house, which is about 30 minutes east of Cleveland. ALL ARE WELCOME! We would like to have a lot of people again this year. Last year, we had a group come down from Michigan, a few New Yorkers, and some from the Cleveland ans Columbus areas. Maybe this year we can get more to come, some of you from PA and WV and anyone else that would like to come. I will get more details later about food and directions. But please post if you can come or even if that weekend is not good for you so I can get an idea of how much food is needed. The date is pretty much set but maybe it ld change a little. Hope to see you there. 

Stacey and Tony


----------

